# clutching?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys wat would be the best clutch set up for mudding but be able to pull the front end up when i punch the throttle?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You already have a clutching thread no need for another...


----------

